# PG w/ twins. Middle name to go with Lillian (Lily)



## lavalux

Hey all, this is my first pregnancy and we are having boy/girl twins in Jan. Last name is McDonald.

For the boy we picked William Alexander but we are going to call him Liam.

For the girl, we are going with Lillian for her first name and calling her Lily. This is my DHs grandmother's name.

We are stuck trying to find a middle name to go with Lillian.

Like "Rose" but my mom said that would mean two flower names ... Lily Rose. What do you think? Should we nix it? Need other suggestions! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Wallie

I was thinking of Lily Rose or Lily Anne.


----------



## Shaunagh

I think Lily Rose sounds lovely, but if you're not sure or it doesnt feel 'perfect' then maybe you shouldnt use it :shrug:


----------



## LockandKey

Lillian Marie
Lillian Charlotte
Lillian Alice
Lillian Scarlett
Lillian Jane
Lillian Josephine
Lillian Nichole
Lillian Noelle
Lillian Grace
Lillian Hope
Lillian Edith
Lillian Ashley


----------



## ginny83

I know a couple people who have Lily-Rose as their daughter's first name.

I like the thought of maybe having Lily and then a middle name starting with A (to match Alexander) :)

Actually my son's name is Max Alexander and we very nearly called him William!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lavalux said:


> Hey all, this is my first pregnancy and we are having boy/girl twins in Jan. Last name is McDonald.
> 
> For the boy we picked William Alexander but we are going to call him Liam.
> 
> For the girl, we are going with Lillian for her first name and calling her Lily. This is my DHs grandmother's name.
> 
> We are stuck trying to find a middle name to go with Lillian.
> 
> Like "Rose" but my mom said that would mean two flower names ... Lily Rose. What do you think? Should we nix it? Need other suggestions! Thanks!!!!

omg twins soooo cool congrats!!!

i love William Alexander nice choice!!

LOVEE Lilian, if i have a girl her name will be Liliana, we are using Faith as a middle bc it is very special to use..

Lilian Rose is nice!

Lilian May, Lilian Joy, Lilian Nicole, Lilian Danielle, Lilian Kate, Lilian Rae, Lilian Ave, Lilian Jean, Lilian Eve, Lilian Sage, Lilian Victoria, Lilian Isabelle, Lilian Sophia

hope that helped!


----------



## butterpecan

Rose is almost a default middle name these days, it seems like every other baby girl has the middle name rose these days.

Is there not a family name you can use?

Or how about using a longer 'Ros' name like...

Lillian Rosemary
Lillian Rosalind
Lillian Rosalie
Lillian Rosabel


----------



## DaisyM

I'm having twins too! Congratulations! Both girls here though and we're going to call one Aleah Rosemary. Like the poster above me said, you could use something like Rosemary, a long version of Rose. I love Lillian, by the way and Lillian Rose sounds fine.


----------



## lavalux

Thank you so much for the suggestions everyone! 

I really like:
Lillian Isabelle
Lillian Jean (Jean is my mom's name)
Lillian Hope (my husband's mom's maiden name & his deceased sister's middle name)
* Faith is really lovely as a middle name, keep the faithx
From a spiritual standpoint, I also like Grace but it seems to be as common as Rose these days, and love Ruth from the bible but a co-worker has a baby Lilian Ruth so that's out.
My two grandfathers on my parents' side were both Louis, so I mentioned Louise or Louisa but my husband isn't a huge fan.

I like Rosalind, and Rosemary (love Rosalie), but maybe not with Lillian. Same with Kate. Love it alone but not as much with Lillian.

Lillian May or Lillian Marie goes well with McDonald. I think it flows well. :)

Ok, this is definitely helpful. I've got some new ideas to consider. My husband's top choice is still Rose, but I like the idea of having a name to represent my side of the family.

At least we have the boy's name picked out. Ginny, you did a great job with Max Alexander.


----------



## OliviaRae

I like Lillian Rose! 

Lillian Savannah
Lillian Jane
Lillian Avery
Lillian Ruth
Lillian Olivia :haha: my name. Actually think it flows nicely!
Lillian Summer
Lillian Taylor

Good luck!


----------



## shterr612

I love the stories behind family names. I think Lillian Jean has a nice ring to it! It's not as common as Rose either.


----------



## lavalux

Shterr,
My mom would be so thrilled and it has a nice ring. Love your avatar. What a beautiful bride you were! :)


----------



## Sunshine12

I was going to suggest rose before I saw all your initial post. I also like the name Ruby. Im having Jean as my middle name if I have a girl. Lilly Jean sounds lovely. x


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I love Lillian Grace...
little Lily Grace :)


----------



## Liz5178

if we have a girl, we are gonna go with Lilian as well, either that or Molly....either way, we are going to use Elizabeth as a middle name as it's my name


----------



## wondertwins

I think Lillian sounds good with almost all single-syllable names! 

In addition to the suggestions of others:

Lillian Faye
Lillian June
Lillian Raye
Lillian Skye
Lillian Shaye
Lillian Paige


----------



## lavalux

Wondertwins,
Congrats on your twin pregnancy. We are doubly blessed. Do you know what you are having yet or do you need to wait to find out genders at your 20 week u/s?


----------



## mod19

I like:
Lillian Rae

If you like Lillian Rose (which was my first thought) then name her that! Who cares. It sounds good!


----------



## lavalux

Thanks, Mod19a. I'm originally from Milwaukee, transplanted to Atlanta with my family awhile back. Love WI. Have a great week!


----------



## lavalux

Some other suggestions we are considering:

Lillian Elena (means light)
Lillian Sophie (means wisdom)
Lillian Sabine (from a favorite book series Griffin & Sabine)

What do y'all think?


----------



## mod19

I think Lillian Elena sounds really nice!


----------



## lilofred

i'm in the same boat ...defo Lily but undecided on middle name (so far rose at top of list) so am gona keep an eye on ur thread.

Other one i quite liked- 
Lily Isabella


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i dont mean to be rude but everyone know a days just uses rose or may as a middle name, in my opinion give her a different name so shes not the same as loads of others x


----------



## lavalux

Rose has become so popular as a middle name. Someone told me Johnny Depp's little girl is Lily Rose. Is that true?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes her name is lily rose melody depp. Sounds better with a 3rd name if it's as common as rose.

The reason I say Give your child a different name is because whilst at work in the week, my boss came to me and said I've got to do a reference for a Rebecca smith and no one at work could remember who she was. With a name of smith if want to give my child a more uncommon name, think it makes you be remembered x


----------

